# error 651



## gambit81 (Oct 1, 2008)

i am sorry if this is in the wrong place but i have a problem connecting to the internet my bro as just bought i new laptop a packard bell that runs windows vista. when i try to connect to the internet i get a 651 error Your modem (or other connecting device) has reported an error the modem works fine on my old computer that runs windows xp my modem is a zoom adsl 5510 ive been trying everything but still no progress if theres any1 who can help i would really appreciate it iam not very computer minded thanks anyways


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to modems in networking section


----------

